# Alanis Morissette zeigt ihren Henna-Babybauch



## Mandalorianer (19 Nov. 2010)

*Kunstvolle Schwangerschaft
Alanis Morissette zeigt ihren Henna-Babybauch*



​
Derzeit sind viele Stars im Babyfieber, erst gestern gab Pink (31) offiziell bekannt, im fünften Monat schwanger zu sein. Schon vor einiger Zeit wurde bekannt, dass auch Alanis Morissette (36) ihr erstes Kind erwartet.

Danach hat man von der Schwangeren und ihrem wachsenden Babybauch nicht mehr viel gehört oder gesehen. Doch Twitter sei Dank können wir nun endlich einen Blick auf ihre Murmel werfen. Die ist mit Hennafarbe total schön bemalt worden und auch die Arme ihrer Freunde, die sie umgeben sind mit den verschiedensten Symbolen bepinselt. Glücklich lächelnd genießt sie dieses Ritual sichtlich. Und auch der Strandspaziergang ist mit Babybauch gleich viel schöner. Dem Us-Magazine verriet sie übrigens, dass sie einen kleinen Jungen erwartet. Wie ihr kleiner Sohn heißen soll, verriet Alanis allerdings noch nicht.

Die Sängerin ist mittlerweile im achten Monat schwanger. Vielleicht feiern sie und ihr Ehemann Mc Souleye (Mario Treadway, 30) Weihnachten ja schon zu dritt. 

*Bald ist soweit 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2010)

Henna sieht zwar schön aus, soll aber recht gefährlich sein


----------

